# Australian Permanent Resident living abroad for two years



## asifabbasi4 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi All,

Following is our scenario where we are confused and need your help 

We are Permanent Resident of Australia. Visa was granted in 2011 and it will expire in 2016. We have entered in AU on 25th December 2011 and lived there for 08 months till 25th August 2012 and then moved to UAE where we got a good job. 

Our questions are:
1. how much maximum time we can live outside AU?

2. What will be the effect on our PR status if we live outside AU for consecutive 2 years?

3. If we return back to AU in 2014, shall we be able to apply for citizenship in 2017 and the period of earlier stay of 08 months will be counted or not?

4. Our visa will expire in 2016 so after that can we live in AU without any visa etc?

3. One of our baby (infant) is Australian citizen, what will be policy for her if she lived outside AU for 2 years?


Thanks a lot in advance.


Best Regards
Allan


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

sashar said:


> well I think but i'm not sure if you have ties with Australia like a house ,bank account ,land things like that then you will be ok still a pr,but if you have no ties then you are not a pr,you are pr of the country you live in,i know that to be the case if your on a pension,but like I said not realy sure.


Maybe i'll add something from you like your employer or your partner is working under the Australian company which request you to transfer to UAE or any country. This can be a good reason for you to renew.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

This is just what I think.


asifabbasi4 said:


> Hi All,
> Following is our scenario where we are confused and need your help
> 
> We are Permanent Resident of Australia. Visa was granted in 2011 and it will expire in 2016. We have entered in AU on 25th December 2011 and lived there for 08 months till 25th August 2012 and then moved to UAE where we got a good job.
> ...


You need to be back in AU before your visa expires. Not sure how much time before that.



> 2. What will be the effect on our PR status if we live outside AU for consecutive 2 years?


 Not sure. If you intend to become AU citizen, it will take you longer due the 4 year requirement.



> 3. If we return back to AU in 2014, shall we be able to apply for citizenship in 2017 and the period of earlier stay of 08 months will be counted or not?


 I think it will be counted.



> 4. Our visa will expire in 2016 so after that can we live in AU without any visa etc?


 You can stay in AU indefinitely if you arrive before your visa expires. You need a visa to leave AU and return.



> 3. One of our baby (infant) is Australian citizen, what will be policy for her if she lived outside AU for 2 years?


As a citizen, I think there's no adverse effect for your baby as long as the baby is legal in wherever overseas country you are staying.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi My husband is a permanent resident here in Australia, he has lived here for 43 years so im not sure if this counts for anything but he had a stamp on his passport which allowed him to leave Australia for 5 years, he had to return before the 5 years were up which he did after spending 2 years out of Australia, if he didn't he would have had to apply for a visa as a PR returning back into Australia, now that he is here he doesn't have to apply for another visa as long as he stays in the country, if we decide to travel abroad he after the 5 year date is up he needs to apply for a sub class 155 which allows him to go out for 5 years and return. Just checked his passport and its a sub class 155 visa, so you could go on the immi site and view this visa and its conditions. Hope this helps a little.

Louise


----------



## fmikael (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey All 
I got my permanent residency in April and in May I had my first entry, as I was on leave, however left back to the UAE to sell my Car, resign from my job ect, and I have been here in Australia officially for a month now.

My Partner work for the government, and he have to Transfer to another country for 3Years which I will be with him, as I moved to Australia to be together.

Now is this considered close ties?
Do we have to apply for anything before we go Abroad?
I don't want to loose my residency status, coz if we decide to come, we can't deal with another PR application 

Any help/ forum will be appreciated.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If you just got it in April, your PR allows you to come and go as you like until April of 2018. As long as you are back in Australia before that, you're fine. Just keep in mind that if you want to leave Australia again after that date, even for a holiday, you will need to have been resident in Australia for at least 2 of the previous 5 years in order to get a five-year resident return visa and get back into the country.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

I suggest you keep yourself updated on the changes to RRV while you are away. A few years down the track, there might be significant changes to the requirements of a RRV.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Excellent point, GBP.


----------



## fmikael (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for that.

One more question; they say on Immi.gov.au that you have to proove close ties to australia while away, the fact that my partner is leaving for a government job is considered close ties to Australia? 

2nd for the 5 years extension on my PR after 2018, will it be PR again or they will change my visa status and I will not be eligible to apply for a citizenship? 

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

fmikael said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> One more question; they say on Immi.gov.au that you have to proove close ties to australia while away, the fact that my partner is leaving for a government job is considered close ties to Australia?
> 
> ...


1. I think a job in the Aus gov organisation is a close tie to Aus.

2. RRV allows you to return to Aus, your PR status is not affected. You will be eligible to apply for citizenship once you met the requirements.


----------

